# Postfix und DynDNS (Suse 8.1 Pro)



## andrau (26. Februar 2003)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung, damit ich Mails empfangen kann, die an eine Mail-Adresse wie z.B. webmaster@mein-server.homeip.net(DynDNS) gesendet und dann an webmaster@mein-lokales.netz (lokales Netz ist mittels Nameserver eingerichtet) weiter geleitet werden? 

Als Mail-Dienst habe ich Postfix am laufen. Die interne Mailzustellung klappt mittlerweile ganz gut. 

Hier zusammenfassend nochmal meine Fragen: 

1.) Was muss ich bei DynDNS unter "Mail Exchanger" eintragen? 
2.) Was muss ich in der "main.cf"-Datei von Postfix eintragen? 

3.) oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg? 


Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich bereits im Voraus. 

Gruß 
andrax 

P.S.: Gebt Newbies eine Chance!!


----------

